# I told you I was going to...



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Yup I got another oscar today! His name is Bubba, he's a red oscar and he's about 3.5 inches in length. Not a real small one but I couldn't resist him! First I felt bad because he was being beaten up by another oscar in the tank, and every time he managed to lose his aggressor he came to the front of the tank almost begging me to take him home so I did! He is banged up a little and he was very stressed and his color isn't the best right now but I think he has potential.....anyway, here he is, and please excuse the horrible pics as my camera is dying a slow lingering death... and I take lousy pictures too :wink:


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

Good luck with bubba. He'll be big and fat and chasing the dog in no time.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats on getting him...Bubba sounds like he'll be a wonderful oscar! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats on the new guy! :thumb:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks!! 

He looks alot better today, not stressed out any more. But the only thing he would eat was a very small live ghost shrimp. No pellets or flake yet. But I will give him time.... :wink:


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

heylady said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> He looks alot better today, not stressed out any more. But the only thing he would eat was a very small live ghost shrimp. No pellets or flake yet. But I will give him time.... :wink:


Congratulations on the new guy. Be thankful he's not eating much. It won't be long before he's eating you out of house and home.


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

Really! Thanks to terd my oscars get shrimp all the time...and I don't


----------



## the General (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow Bubba looks like he's going to grow up to be a real looker real quick. I like his full finnage.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Aww, he's cute.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone!! :thumb:

He's doing really well! He has taken over the whole tank now and he loves to wander around in the fake plants at the top of the tank. He's eating anything that hits the water and his colors are much better too. I had thought that he was solid red but it looks like towards his tail there are little swirls of black in with the red....very cool looking. 
Very friendly and not scared of movement outside his tank which is good!!

I wish I could get a better pic of him. My iPhone takes an outstanding pic but I am having trouble emailing pics from the phone.... 

Anyway, I'm glad I got him!! What would a collection of New World Cichlids be without an oscar??? :wink:


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you, he's a lucky fish.


----------

